# Drug testing and Soc. Sec ?



## maybe (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello all, 

My first post here.

I am a medical marijuana user and I'm on Soc. Sec. Disability. I am up for review by Soc. Sec. They are sending me for both physical and mental exams. Has anyone here been through this? I'm trying to find out if they will drug test me? If they do drug test me will they accept/respect my doctors recommendation?

Thanks
maybe


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2006)

maybe said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> My first post here.
> 
> ...


Hey maybe, considering all of the possible variables and the fact that this information may well seriously affect your life, I would advise you to hire a lawyer that specializes in Soc. Sec. Disability. Your state bar assoc. can tell you which attorneys in your area have this specialty.

The outcome of these tests and the paperwork involved is much too important to be dependant on what you've learned from a Marijuana Forum.

The lawyers will usually work with you on payment methods.

Good luck and I hope you get an A+ on all the tests.

(Stoney now goes mumbling down the street) God Damn government assholes never let go of your balls until ten years after you die. Sumbitches. Why in the hell don't they go do something important and leave my God Damned weed alone?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 17, 2006)

Get on you local state chapter of Norml. ( www.norml.org). Stoney Bud is very right. Norml has listings of local lawyers that specialize in this type of Law.


----------



## maybe (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Stoney and Mutt, thanks.

Do I really need a lawyer before I even have a problem? I don't even know if they will test me. I am going to check it out with NORML as you suggested. I would also like to hear more feedback.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2006)

maybe said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney and Mutt, thanks.
> 
> Do I really need a lawyer before I even have a problem? I don't even know if they will test me. I am going to check it out with NORML as you suggested. I would also like to hear more feedback.


In some cases I've heard of, those who didn't use an attorney sometimes don't get full advantage of the benefits. An attorney will make sure you get everything you can. Maybe some stuff you were unaware of.

Chosing to get an attorney before you need one is a smart thing to do. Ask them if your first interview is free. Some do that.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 17, 2006)

Ussually for things like that they want like a 50 buck consultation fee(which is worth every penny). The only ones I see with free consult is the ambulance chasers. A lawyer is the best freind money can buy.  

where the money comes in is "retaining" the lawyer. That is when you sign a contract and shit.


----------



## maybe (Feb 18, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> In some cases I've heard of, those who didn't use an attorney sometimes don't get full advantage of the benefits. An attorney will make sure you get everything you can. Maybe some stuff you were unaware of.
> 
> Chosing to get an attorney before you need one is a smart thing to do. Ask them if your first interview is free. Some do that.


 
Stoney, now I'm not sure if you understood my question. I'm already on Soc Sec Disability. There is nothing more for me to get. Every 5 years they send me for a review to determine if I am still disabled.(like that's going to change. Sheesh!)

What I'm trying to find out is whether they will drug test me and if so...are they going to give me crap about testing positive for marijuana?

I'm a fairly straight laced grandmother who's a tad bit chagrined by the social stigma of smoking pot. Yet, It is the only thing I've found that keeps my pain in check. Therefore I will smoke it...but, I'm no activist. If I'm going to wind up with some kind of big hassle from them(the gov.) I would like to know it going in, so I can prepare myself. On the other hand if they don't drug routinely test...I don't want to waste precious dollars or energy if I don't have to.


----------



## maybe (Feb 18, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> A lawyer is the best freind money can buy.


 
Good point!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2006)

maybe said:
			
		

> Stoney, now I'm not sure if you understood my question. I'm already on Soc Sec Disability. There is nothing more for me to get. Every 5 years they send me for a review to determine if I am still disabled.(like that's going to change. Sheesh!)
> 
> What I'm trying to find out is whether they will drug test me and if so...are they going to give me crap about testing positive for marijuana?
> 
> I'm a fairly straight laced grandmother who's a tad bit chagrined by the social stigma of smoking pot. Yet, It is the only thing I've found that keeps my pain in check. Therefore I will smoke it...but, I'm no activist. If I'm going to wind up with some kind of big hassle from them(the gov.) I would like to know it going in, so I can prepare myself. On the other hand if they don't drug routinely test...I don't want to waste precious dollars or energy if I don't have to.


I'm familar with the process. My late wife was disabled and recieving full benefits and also had the review.

What I was speaking of was the risk involved to your benefits IF they decide to test you for drugs and you are positive. The government doesn't do things logically. Even though you have permission to use MJ, sometimes the government will shut off benefits until much time has gone by in determining your right to do so. An attorney may help eliminate any discontinuence of benefits to you. Otherwise, it's a crap shoot.

I sure wish you good luck, and I sincerely hope your life is as good as possible. Please let us all know how it turns out for you.


----------



## Grannie420 (Feb 18, 2006)

For Maybe.......Don't worry about it, unless you're disability is drug related, or you're Doc has you on a pain contract and asks to do a drug sceen.There should be nothing in you're medical records about MJ unless you tested positive or you told the Doc, in which he would note in your medical records.My only experiance with this is I've been a office nurse for many years.


----------



## maybe (Feb 18, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I'm familar with the process. My late wife was disabled and recieving full benefits and also had the review.
> 
> What I was speaking of was the risk involved to your benefits IF they decide to test you for drugs and you are positive. The government doesn't do things logically. Even though you have permission to use MJ, sometimes the government will shut off benefits until much time has gone by in determining your right to do so. An attorney may help eliminate any discontinuence of benefits to you. Otherwise, it's a crap shoot.
> 
> I sure wish you good luck, and I sincerely hope your life is as good as possible. Please let us all know how it turns out for you.


 
I am very sorry you lost your wife.(Though "lost" is such a stupid way to put it.)

Good! That you are familiar with the process. I wasn't sure from your previous post if I had made it clear that it was a review or if I left you thinking I was going through the application process.

I do know that our government is...ummmm...beyond illogical. That's kinda what's scaring me. I'm afraid I may head out one morning for a doctor's appointment...get drug tested...and find myself in jail!

My state has "legalized" medical marijuana. But, as you know, Soc.Sec if a federal program and the feds do not care if citizens suffer or even die...as long as they don't use anything that cuts into the profits of big pharmaceutical companys... Please don't get me started !

Thanks for the wish of good luck and all that. I will let you all know how it goes. I think I might hang out here a bit, get to know people. Maybe get over feeling like I'm doing something I shouldn't. I've been reading a little here and people seem to have a healthy attitude about their right to get high, even if it's just because it feels good... and me feeling guilty and embarrassed about smoking it medically when I've tried everything else to no avail. How silly is that?

Ohhh...I like the "high" too.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck with the physical. I am glad that MJ improves you quality of life. Hang in there and see you around the forums.


----------



## maybe (Feb 18, 2006)

Grannie420 said:
			
		

> For Maybe.......Don't worry about it, unless you're disability is drug related, or you're Doc has you on a pain contract and asks to do a drug sceen.There should be nothing in you're medical records about MJ unless you tested positive or you told the Doc, in which he would note in your medical records.My only experiance with this is I've been a office nurse for many years.


 
Hello, Grannie and thanks.

That may or may not be a problem. My disability is not drug related, but I was receiving mental health services for depression and anxiety a while back. It was during that time that I began using MJ. I informed both my MD and Phyciatrist. The MD kicked me out of her office(we did not have a drug contract) and let me detox off Fentynal alone. The Phyciatrist said, "Good for you". He felt MJ was a much better option for me than any of the opiates. So, it's in my records.

Taking everything into consideration, I think I should at least talk to an attorney. ACK! I hate that!


----------



## Ghostwolf (Nov 22, 2009)

This an interesting thread since I'm fighting to get my S.S. disability at the moment. I wish *"maybe"* good luck and hope it all turns out well for you.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 23, 2009)

ghost,, check the post date on this thread.  

2006...  Maybe's fate has already been sealed by now.


----------

